# MILW hi-cube squared



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Both are Walthers HO. And just a couple days ago it occurred to me I never thought to paint the coupler boxes. I’ll correct that oversight when outdoor temps allow it.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Realistic weathering job, very nice. 
You have a knack to mimic rust very well.
But gosh, those cars are long.
It will be nice to have them rolling on nice, long radius curves!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks. Unfortunately my mainlines will be limited to 24” and 26.5” minimum radius, which they’ll navigate, but pushing the limits there at 24. They’re 86 foot long, just shy of a 12 inch ruler.

And just for fun, here is one of the inspiration photos I used.


----------



## All-Scale Railfan (2 mo ago)

Wow, those look great! I'm really liking 4982. Nice work.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice job on the weathering. Great rust effects. One thing I will mention is that wheels on roller bearing cars have waaaay less crud on them than wheels on plain bearing cars. The plain bearing cars leaked journal oil out the back of the journal boxes and as it spread over the face of the wheels it attracted dust and dirt, becoming quite cruddy. Roller bearings are sealed so they don't get the oil on them and don't build up as thick crud.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

1905dave said:


> Very nice job on the weathering. Great rust effects. One thing I will mention is that wheels on roller bearing cars have waaaay less crud on them than wheels on plain bearing cars. The plain bearing cars leaked journal oil out the back of the journal boxes and as it spread over the face of the wheels it attracted dust and dirt, becoming quite cruddy. Roller bearings are sealed so they don't get the oil on them and don't build up as thick crud.


Thanks. And yes that is indeed true. I opt to over emphasize the wheel/axle texture for the sake of naked eye viewing.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

With those big cars the wheels do get hidden under the carbody.


----------

